# Low Life Kick Starter



## Yoohaloo (Sep 5, 2008)

Dear HF-ers (too close to Heffers do you think)?

There's another very tempting miniatures kickstarter underway (there's a definate Halloween related theme).

The basic premise is that you pledge some money to support a project and are then rewarded for your support, and the more they raise the greater your reward. There's currently a project on there for Low Life miniatures that's a fantastic deal. For a relatively small amount you'll receive a bucket full of beautifully crafted metal/resin miniatures. It's well worth a look but hurry because there's only 3 days left 

Click on the banner below to be zoomed there











Regards

Steve


----------

